# 200SX Carbon Fiber hoods



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

So... where's the cheapest place to get a carbon fiber hood??? I've checked movitational.net and I've searched google... Mantaray Motorsports has the same hoods as motivational for like 75 bucks less... But I don't know where they're at or how much shipping is!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i would only either go vis racing which there is a group buy i believe still goin on or the fibre images one from motivational... you dont really want to always look at price because the cheaper one usually wont have a projectant on it or wont fit perfectly.. you want quality with hoods cuz then you run into alignment and sun damage problems... beside fibre images and vis both back their products up


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

oh yea i forgot to mention that the fibre images one is woven with kevlar so it will probably be the strongest one out of every hood i have seen... spend the extra 75 for the better known and proven quality hood. it will pay you back on installation and fitment since it is very easy and proven to fit perfectly... i know im gonna go with the fibre images hood when i get the money... trust me i have gone the cheap route and regretted it becuase then i had to replace it with the expensive route..


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

*Vis..*

..I hear VIS has the one of the best quality hoods out there.. ..UV protection (no fading), perfect fit & all the corners are smooth.. ..no cut edges :thumbup:


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Mike Saiki already got me a Fiber Images CF hood... dude rocks. He can work with you on the price AND he picked it up for me from Palmdale... Like 4 days from Order to reciept! :thumbup:


----------

